# Future Owner Questions



## Yutahji (May 5, 2015)

Having been researching tegus for the better part of a year now, I have officially decided it's about time to own one. But I have a lot of questions, and I would love to hear from the community. 

First of all, I am a little undecided on the tegu itself. I have been favoring Blues for a while because of the high-white, and slightly smaller size, however I have read a lot of mixed reviews on purchasing them and the overall hardiness of the animal. Is it true that Blue tegus began with inbreeding, similar to the Spider morph in BPs? And are the health risks associated with them true, or speculation? I have read that Blues are prone to blindness, "shakes", neurological deficiencies and can be burned by UVB because of their white skin. 

On the purchase itself, I am wary of buying from anyone really. I have read experiences from breeders (I won't give names) where the customer purchased an expensive Blue, but when the tegu reached maturity it was not the promised animal. I would hate to purchase a tegu at the "Blue" price, only to receive a B&W coloration. Which leads me to ask, are all Blues guaranteed high-white, if they really are Blues? 

And those of you who have your tegus already, would you recommend purchasing a tegu that you can handle and see for yourself, or would it be just as safe to buy online? I am very skeptical at this point of being ripped off. The two breeders I was considering purchasing from were Underground Reptiles and Ty Park, but with Underground, I am cautious because of their lack of DoA coverage, among other things. But moving on...

When I eventually have this hypothetical lizard, I plan on purchasing them as a hatchling, and housing them in a 40 gallon breeder tank. I understand the argument that bigger is better, however due to past experiences with voracious crickets, I would prefer to have my animal in a smaller tank when it is young as to have better observation of the environment. In addition, once tamed down, I will let my tegu roam my apartment while I am home, and once large enough, will take them outside for further enrichment. At what point should I migrate my tegu into their permanent enclosure, in relation to the size of said tegu? The permanent enclosure will be custom built, 6.5 x 2.5 x 3. Possibly larger. 

This is already a very large post, so I will save some of my other questions until later. Thank you for your time.


----------



## N8bub (May 8, 2015)

No guarantee on how hiwhite a blue will be, but typically higher than std bnw. I don't know for sure but iwas under the impression that most American blues came from a small initial shipment that were mislabeled as colombian. So yes inbred. I don't think that uvb is a problem unless you are talking about albinos not hiwhite. Never bought from underground or ty but I've been considering one from ty. I bought my blue/bnw cross from Hectorshabitat.com, really pleased super hiwhite, great demeanor so iam biased. If you do buy online just pick a reputable breeder. Hopetthat helps.


----------



## Yutahji (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. Still can't decide on which kind I want. Love the prehistoric look of the b&w but love the intensity of the blues. Ugh.

Im currently a little biased for a female tegu, and I was wondering if there are any breeders who will guarantee the sex of your tegu? I have an all male collection right now, needs some feminine charm, and I prefer the sleaker look of the females.


----------



## N8bub (May 10, 2015)

Im going to buy a bnw female myself this summer, get boudreaux a girlfriend. Picking bnw because they tend to be bigger than blues and a little less skittish. I understand your dilemma about picking between blue and bnw, its why I picked a cross! Mostof the bigger name tegu dealers probably can get you in a female, it won't bea guarantee, but they know enough to make a choice you would be safe betting on.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 11, 2015)

Black and whites and high whites (B&Ws) are a bit larger than Blues if that helps. Some say there is also a very slight difference in personality. Some say the blues are a bit more active and independent where as the black and whites are a tad more laid back. Perhaps "cuddlier". Some will argue that some wont. Someone like Ty Parks, TeguTerra ... will be able to determine sex. Although if you want a "hatchling" there is no guarantee I guess. If you like how striking a blue looks, a very high white can be just as striking minus the cool burnt nose. But if you are buying "blind" without a photo of what you are getting, photos of the parents, or handling what you are getting ... then you could be rolling the dice there in seeing how it would turn out.


----------



## Yutahji (May 11, 2015)

Rebecca Stout said:


> But if you are buying "blind" without a photo of what you are getting, photos of the parents, or handling what you are getting ... then you could be rolling the dice there in seeing how it would turn out.



Yeah, I would certainly prefer to handle and see the baby myself before purchasing, but I live in Colorado, and there are only 2 reptile expos that visit. Tegus don't seem to be a specialty out here, as I've only seen a few in lacking health. Plus I would feel more comfortable being able to purchase from a certified breeder, and getting to see the parents.

On another note, I'm beginning to setup the starter enclosure and some input would be appreciated. (See attached.) It's a 40 gal breeder with some placeholder furniture for now. I will be getting more hides, and a large water bowl, but the branches and plants seem perfect. The largest branch will be positioned right under the light so she can get right underneath it if she chooses. I've been advised to get a 150watt + 10.0 uvb strip. Will the 150watt be hot enough to warm the whole tank? And should I get a weaker bulb to leave on at night? I live in Colorado and sometimes the night temperatures get ridiculously low, so I want to be safe. For regulating, I usually go with the probe method, with a hydro/therm combo right above the substrate on the wall. Would that work for the hatchlings' stay in this tank? I know it's more complex in the custom enclosure, hah. What has proven to be the best substrate in your experience? I love coco husk, but I was thinking of mixing it with pure cypress to give it a bit more weight, and less dust.


----------



## Yutahji (May 11, 2015)

N8bub said:


> Im going to buy a bnw female myself this summer, get boudreaux a girlfriend. Picking bnw because they tend to be bigger than blues and a little less skittish. I understand your dilemma about picking between blue and bnw, its why I picked a cross! Mostof the bigger name tegu dealers probably can get you in a female, it won't bea guarantee, but they know enough to make a choice you would be safe betting on.



A cross seems like it would be perfect for me. Could you post some pictures of your little guy? I would love to see how the colors came out. Already reached out to Hector and he seems like he would be very pleasant to work with.


----------



## N8bub (May 11, 2015)

My gu's name is Boudreaux, or just boo boo. I've got his thread in the tegu cross breed section under the header of here comes scaly boo boo. Lots of pics. His daddy is hectors f1 male Omega.


----------



## TeguKeeper15 (May 12, 2015)

your setup looks great i am still researching about tegus i am going start out with a 40 gallon or a 55 gallon tank you could get a larger water bowl for your tegu i am going get a large corner bowl from zoo med for mine and for your night time temps you could get a ceramic heat emitter and have it on at night to bring the temps up in the tank and have like a 10inch dome so the heat spreads out i think in a smaller dome the heat would just emit in one small area just a idea and for testing the heat i think a infrared thermometer would be better to take the temps than a probe thermometer and for the substrate cypress mulch is the best or you could use repti bark from zoomed if you get cypress much from home depot just make sure its not blended and when you get it put in the freezer for a while to kill any bugs or anything that was in it at the time you got it


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (May 12, 2015)

aquariums arent reccommended if you get get your hands on a 4x2 wood or vision cage that would be ideal for hummidity and heat and privacy reasons, or go right to the final enclosure. which is a little small i would go at least 7x2.3/3x3 but an 8x4 is still really the best option. they demand a lot of territory and need lots of room to explore


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (May 12, 2015)

plus aquariums are heavy and expensive and just inconvenient


----------



## Yutahji (May 12, 2015)

Jacobhreptiles said:


> plus aquariums are heavy and expensive and just inconvenient



The aquarium setup won't be permanent, I have a ball python who will grow into it but I figured it would be okay to use it instead of having it lay around. I am still figuring out the dimensions of the final enclosure, as I live in an apartment currently, and when I move I want the enclosure to move with me lol. But certainly bigger is better, but figuring out how to make an enclosure that can be broken down is taking some time.


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (May 12, 2015)

aquariums arent good with ball pythons either and most snakes dont like big cages. tegus need privacy and high humidity and aquariums are still probably one of the worst option as an enclosure for any extended amount of time. orjust skip the aquarium and set up and build the adult cage right away


----------



## Yutahji (May 12, 2015)

Let me clarify that it isn't an aquarium, it is a terrarium. I insulate the sides and cover them up with those "natural" decal stickers so you can only see the animal from the front. I also cover the tops of my terrariums to maintain humidity and keep the ambient temperatures comfortable. I've never had any problems with my ball pythons in this setup; they've never gone off food, and get annual vet visits. But this is a tegu forum, anyway.

I cannot build the full size enclosure at this time because it literally will not fit into my apartment. I had to get rid of my couch because it did not fit. The doors are far too narrow. It will have to wait, which is why I am offering up my current enclosure for advice which will make the animal most comfortable _until_ then.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 13, 2015)

The thing is this will be a hatchling, or close to it. And I was always told not to put them in a giant enclosure at first... hope someone chimes in. Seems to me an extra big aquarium/terrarium might be okay, but not a 40 gallon. Thats too small. Even a 55 if you find a flattened one for reptiles is pushing it. 

Do know they they grow obnoxiously fast. I mean I've never seen anything like it. So, it's way too costly to get them very small enclosure set ups at first. I think people usually get something like what the fella said above or a little smaller. Then when they grow the bigger one. 
I remember when I got my girl, I got this 40 gallon snake enclosure until I could build my big permanent one, which I thought would be a matter of a few weeks. Well, the cost that I projected to the cage was way lower than it was actually turning out to be. So I had to get stuff little by little. Meanwhile she grew, not so little by little. Next thing I knew the poor thing was living in a closet sized bathroom for weeks while I built her perm enclosure. Our bathroom had humidifiers, lamps, etc, She was fine the way we did it just for a bit, but man, I dont know how my bathroom survived all that humidity and heat. Anyway, what a royal pain in the butt.


----------



## Yutahji (May 13, 2015)

I'd heard the same, but also opposing views on it. I spoke with my vet about it during an appointment yesterday, who studied in the everglades for 10 years. He told me a 40 gallon would be acceptable for a baby, but that I needed to have the resources available in case of a growth spurt, which I do. He also mentioned that the biggest problem he sees with tegus is people power feeding them, to get them to their full size sooner, and they become overweight. Also, in his experience, owners don't let their tegus hibernate which would otherwise slow down their growth as in nature.

Now, I have the means, equipment and room necessary to build an enclosure, but my partner and I are still drafting a "segmented" cage so that it can be broken down and reassembled. Who knows, we could have it figured out before July, which is when I plan on buying. I dont plan on cramping the thing into a tiny enclosure for the duration of its stay with me, but it does need to be held in something in case the final enclosure isn't ready in time.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 13, 2015)

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 13, 2015)

By the way your GIFF is KILLER. What is it, or where did you get it?


----------



## Walter1 (May 13, 2015)

Sounds like a very conscientious approach.


----------



## Yutahji (May 14, 2015)

Rebecca Stout said:


> By the way your GIFF is KILLER. What is it, or where did you get it?


I found it on the primal carnage forums, don't know who the artist is otherwise I'd credit them. The game is dinos vs humans, so it's just a silly animation as such.

As far as the tank goes, we've drafted up what might work; two 3.5 x 3 x 3 cubes connected via pressurized window locks. Fir support frame with hardwood ply sheets on the outside, still deciding whether we want sheets on the inside to make it flush. Have the acrylic for the front, two swing open-out glass doors on hinges, framed with some 1/4 in ply for extra sealing. 

Still figuring out the electrical, but looking at 160watt MVB for the basking, 160watt heat panel for ambient and an extra uvb somewhere in there. 10.0 output but not sure how big yet.


----------



## Skeep (May 27, 2015)

I started with a 40gal tank for the first month while I waited for the larger final enclosure to be manufactured and delivered. The problems I had were with maintaining temperature, and also my gu really needed more space to feel comfortable. In the small enclosure she felt trapped. Once she moved into the larger enclosure her temperament greatly improved!


----------



## Skeep (May 27, 2015)

Also some enclosure ideas, when she was little I had a ferret wheel for her to run in and she LOVED using that, and she could burn off energy and get exercise with that instead of trying to escape! I put in a tunnel from her hide to the other side of her cage which she thought was pretty cool when she was feeling shy, and I also hung a towel from the ceiling, kind of like a hammock, which she would climb up and explore as part of her daily routine.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 28, 2015)

Like ... are you totally serious? The big wheel? They don't make them for ferrets. I imagine large rodents they would. I've seen them pretty darn big. I hope I don't look like an idiot if you are kidding lololol. But, your young tegu ran in the wheel? Cause if so, seriously that would be a brilliant first time idea I'd think.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 28, 2015)

This guy was INCREDIBLE to work with. He has stock you can't find anywhere and when you do its usually cheaper. http://www.lightyourreptiles.com/


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 28, 2015)

Oh yeah, and check this out!!! This is my blog with how it went for me including photos. http://wolfystegu.weebly.com/blog/how-much-money


----------



## Skeep (May 28, 2015)

Rebecca Stout said:


> Like ... are you totally serious? The big wheel? They don't make them for ferrets. I imagine large rodents they would. I've seen them pretty darn big. I hope I don't look like an idiot if you are kidding lololol. But, your young tegu ran in the wheel? Cause if so, seriously that would be a brilliant first time idea I'd think.



Yup, she loved it! She ran in it several times a day, until I took it away because she was getting too big. It was quite humurous when she was trying to figure it out. She would jump ontop of it and it would spin around and shoot her out the side X3. But she figured it out after a couple days.

Someone else has a youtube video which gave me the idea: 



 I had the same wheel that's in the video, it was labeled for ferrets but maybe it's not. Anyway she really liked it.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 29, 2015)

Okay, I've seen it ALL!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOL. This is a riot. And ingenious. I'm wondering if it would be better/safer to use the newer types of plastic wheels that have no center bar, wire, etc. You should recommend this to everyone that comes on here with tiny babies.


----------



## aceoflizards (May 29, 2015)

I would seriously advise not putting your tegus (or any kind of lizard for that matter) in a commercially built hamster wheel. Their spines are not made to bend that way and constant use of the wheel will permanently mess up it's back. I found a blog post with a diagram explaining how this would happen.





The hamster is on top, a lizard on bottom. The person who made the images used a leopard gecko as the example for a lizard.
While a hamster's back is conditioned to bend that way, a lizard's spine isn't. The animal's vertebrae would rub against each other unnaturally and overtime the cartilage between the bone would wear away.

If you still want to give your lizard a wheel then you'd have to build it yourself because no commercially made hamster wheels are safely big enough for any lizard to use, even small lizards. For a leopard gecko to safely use a wheel it would have to be almost 1 meter in diameter.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 29, 2015)

Wow. Never thought about all of that and I should've. Thanks so much.


----------



## Skeep (May 29, 2015)

A treadmill seems like a better option then. Probably one on a slant, since at least in my gu's case, she liked to try climbing it more than just running on it.


----------



## aceoflizards (May 29, 2015)

I've seen people do that with monitors and even a tegu! I think that would work well. I'm not saying a wheel is a bad idea, just that kind of wheel.
People with small lizards or baby big lizards could possibly use a 'saucer' wheel like this




but for any bigger lizard it would have to be custom built.


----------



## Skeep (May 29, 2015)

That thing's pretty cool! Fluff is already way to big for any of the commercially available stuff but it would be an interesting project to build a treadmill type thing. I also wanted to build her a modular maze with obstacles and treats but don't have much spare time ^_^

I'm also worried that as she ages and slows down these things will not interest her as much as they do now. Maybe I'll just need to get a second tegu if that happens.


----------

